# dry washer plans



## jpdriver1 (Oct 28, 2011)

anyone have a pdf version of dry washer plans they could email ?? looking to start desert prospecting -- thank you


----------



## johnny309 (Dec 8, 2011)

You are kidding right?
Never heard of the word ....GOOGLE....?
If you are for ..reale interesed....just give a PM.....


----------



## Smack (Dec 9, 2011)

I've heard of it. Think I would rather use my metal detector, less dust.


----------



## Elfs (Dec 9, 2011)

jpdriver go check out treasurenet. In the gold prospecting forum is a drywashing forum with man cool home builds.


----------



## jpdriver1 (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Geo (Dec 22, 2011)

there are quite a few different types. some uses a bellows type setup that pump up and down, some use an air pump that blows a steady stream of air (like a leaf blower). some use a combination of air and vibration (personally i like these better) to move material across the riffles. my dad had a contraption that used a wet/dry vac that sucked material through a fitting that ran through the side of a drum near the top. it drew sand across a baffle inside the drum that was shaped like the old bead type cats. the air flow would pull the lighter blonde sands straight through and the heavier blacks would concentrate and fall through holes in the bottom of the baffle into the drum. it wasnt 100% but it did concentrate really well.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 22, 2011)

There is a set of plans on Ebay built with a leaf blower. Looks kind of flimsy to me though.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leaf-Blower-Powered-Drywasher-Plan-Gold-Panning-Mining-/120667298466?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1854daa2


----------



## bubba (Jan 19, 2012)

Vibration works the best. Whatever you come up with, the material passing through it must be bone dry or you are wasting your time. Dig a hole deeper than about 3 inches, and you are going to have to find a way to dry that dirt before you can get liberation.


----------

